# What kind of reaction do you get when you draw furry/anthro art in public?



## Darkwing (Mar 17, 2009)

Me?

I draw my fursona any chance I get at school.

I usually get the following reactions:

-"Hmm... Interesting."

-"Cool!"

-*Non-chalantly passes by.*

-*Gives me a wierd look or stare.*

-Person: "What are you drawing?"

Me: *Hides drawing* "Erm... Nothing special..."

Person: *Shrugs*


That's it, I am superised that no one screamed, "Furfag!" yet.


----------



## Corto (Mar 17, 2009)

People usually told me about how unbelievably crappy my drawings were.


I don't draw anymore.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 17, 2009)

My art art teacher said yesterday that I should start studing cartooning in his class when he saw it, so now I am.

Then again......

His whole cabinet is filled with animal drawing books and I found a anthro picture in there so me thinks he's a furry.


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 17, 2009)

The single half-way decent drawing I've ever done I showed to my friends.  Some said "Cool," the ones who are artists themselves started picking on the proportions.
I don't think anyone paid any attention to content.
I did weird out a couple freshmen I let read my story, mostly because most of my characters were recognizable as people from my school, but I had given them each an animal they resembled most.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 17, 2009)

I get the raised 'Spock' eyebrow.  every time. *L*


----------



## PaulShepherd (Mar 17, 2009)

Haven't tried that before....


----------



## Ratte (Mar 17, 2009)

People usually just walk by.  My art ain't too great, though I get a "hey cool picture" every so often.


----------



## kashaki (Mar 17, 2009)

Most people just say "cool."
Only my dad has questioned why I draw anthros. He doesn't care though.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 17, 2009)

I live in a cowtown, so whenever i doodle in class, i get the "Ah, cool", or, the "Haven't really seen that much". Yea, happily, i just call it an "Art Form", and they just pass on over. People recognize furries more or less as C.S.I. does.

Or the, "What the fuck is that thing". Lawl, People don't really get out much around here.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 17, 2009)

I draw anytime l can get and at work l get "Quit drawing furries"..."Drawing furs again?"..."Aww thats cute draw me one"


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 17, 2009)

I didn't (when I drew long ago in 1997-1998).


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 17, 2009)

I draw my fursona as much as possible at school, over and over again to perfect it (fursona is my avatar) 

I usually draw a crowd when i do and almost everyone thinks it looks awesome and wants it to be our mascot lol.

Onetime someone asked if I was a furry and i was thinkin' "Oh boy, here we go..." But it turned out he was a furry too lol


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 17, 2009)

Corto said:


> People usually told me about how unbelievably crappy my drawings were.
> 
> 
> I don't draw anymore.


So Sigged btw

back to topic

I remeber one time I showed a girl in my class my artbook, and she said, "awe, furry"
I was stunned, first of all, she hit the mark, second of all, the town had 3000 people at most. 

Nowa days people sometimes watch me draw, but I rarely ever finish it in one go, so they usually comment when they see it done.


----------



## Holsety (Mar 17, 2009)

Only time I ever drew in public was when I was stuck in a two hour long class that had a sub with no work, so I started drawing out of boredom. Only one person saw it and I got an bewildered stare with a "Dude..." stuck onto it.


But I don't draw much anyway :X


----------



## crdb5066 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I do more chibbi anthro art. So when I draw in public, usually I get the odd question "Is that a furry?! OMG ARE YOU A FURRY?!?!" or "Dude that looks so cool xD Draw me one! D:<" But it doesn't bother me much. xD


----------



## Nightweaver (Mar 18, 2009)

Nobody in this backwater burb knows what a furry or what furry art is. They always think I'm drawing characters from Warner Bros. or Cartoon Network. Which is somewhat surprising that people in this stupid city even watch Cartoon Network.

EDIT: Seriously, look my city up on Wiki. IT'S BORING.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 18, 2009)

Normally "Oh thats cool do you draw anime?"

:\


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 18, 2009)

The last time someone saw me draw an anthro he said it was cool looking.

Granted, he was my friend, and he was 53, so I'm sure he knew better than to go "LOL furfag".


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't let people watch me draw. They have no business being in my art books.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 18, 2009)

"Ah, man.  That looks really good."  That's what I usually get.


----------



## Diego117 (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't ever have time to draw in public, but here's some of the responses I get when people look at my pictures:

Dad: "When are you going to start drawing humans?"; *after telling him I want to draw a huge Halo battle scene* "With animals?" *rolls eyes*

Various friends: "That's *insert random adjectives*!"

One of my friend's told me after I showed him some of my recent drawings, "I bet you could draw some damn fine females (referring to humans)." After he saw some of the various furry pinup pics I had saved he stated, "I'd have sex with a fox if she looked like that. I mean the only difference is the fur and the tail right? Yeah, I'd totally tap that." 

Man, I love that dude. In a totally heterosexual way.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 18, 2009)

if id draw something like that here in my region? haha, theyd point at me and call me a faggot XD
im not kidding, i mean it


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 18, 2009)

I try not to draw in public.


----------



## Kaiit (Mar 18, 2009)

"Wow, I wish I could draw like you!"
"Cool! Did you draw that just out of your head?!"
"Omg, why are you wasting your time in college when you could be earning money as an artist?!"

Nowadays, only positive things. Even if I happen to walk past a bunch of chavs with my sketchbook open I only get positive remarks. Wasn't always like that though; people didn't know what a furry was (neither did I at the time), but I still used to get the remarks like "ew, you draw animal people, that means you want to have sex with animals!" or even friends used to say "why are they having sex?" when they were doing something obviously non-sexual like holding hands. But then again, people used to pick on me for drawing regular wolves, deer, cats etc., never mind anthro >_>


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't draw but went ever my friends draws in my class. the people in our table tell hem that it looks cute or that it looks really cool. I love how he draws


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 18, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> Nobody in this backwater burb knows what a furry or what furry art is. They always think I'm drawing characters from Warner Bros. or Cartoon Network. Which is somewhat surprising that people in this stupid city even watch Cartoon Network.
> 
> EDIT: Seriously, look my city up on Wiki. IT'S BORING.



Yea, you would think that's a bad town. I live in the Smallest town in ALL of Massachusetts.

No, seriously. Smallest town. It's like an historical fact. It's about our only achievement.

Berkley, MA Sucks.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Mar 18, 2009)

One person recommended me into the Anime club (Which I attend) because I was drawing a furry chibi.


----------



## WarMocK (Mar 18, 2009)

[x] "Wow, that's cool!*
[x] "Do you draw portraits, too?*
[x] "You should earn money with this!"
[ ] "Eww, a furfag!"


----------



## Ouroboros (Mar 18, 2009)

Ornias said:


> My art art teacher said yesterday that I should start studing cartooning in his class when he saw it, so now I am.
> 
> Then again......
> 
> His whole cabinet is filled with animal drawing books and I found a anthro picture in there so me thinks he's a furry.



You should ask him, it would be interesting to know.

... Anyways...

I really don't draw much, but I knew a kid in my drawing class last year. He drew dragons and other anthro creatures (I have no clue if he was a furry), and kids thought his drawings were neat.


----------



## elementalvasuki (Mar 18, 2009)

The last time (2005) I tried drawing anything of note was a Yu-Gi-Oh Baby Dragon [link]. My mom walked in and instantly called it a evil demonic drawing that I should tear up and throw away.

Drawn nothing since then.

Don't you just _love_ how supportive Christian parents can be?


----------



## Lulian (Mar 18, 2009)

elementalvasuki said:


> Don't you just _love_ how supportive Christian parents can be?


 
People like that make me want to stay as an atheist...


----------



## elementalvasuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Lulian said:


> People like that make me want to stay as an atheist...



Gordun Paidman!

Yeah, they're _fantastic_ examples of the faith. /sarcasm


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 18, 2009)

I do a lot of furry charactures and today i was drawing one of me as a mutt and someone asked if I could do one of her, so basically it was my first ever commission! I'm working on it on my art desk right now!


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 18, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> Onetime someone asked if I was a furry and i was thinkin' "Oh boy, here we go..." But it turned out he was a furry too lol



Desperately wish someone would come up to me.


----------



## elementalvasuki (Mar 18, 2009)

such-a-n00b said:


> Desperately wish someone would come up to me.



Lol and then what?


----------



## Loken (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't really draw furry in public, no reason in perticular but if I am out drawing landscape or even just quick gestures of people I feel no need to throw a tail and ears on them.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 18, 2009)

I have never told anyone I am a furry but it's no secret to anyone...

1) In my room I have furry sketches all over the place
2) I draw my fursona next to my name whenever I turn a paper in.
3) People always watch me (I draw a crowd sometimes)

I get a thrill out of drawing in public


----------



## archival (Mar 18, 2009)

meh, ive never really drawn in public full-stop.
and as i dont actualy draw anthro im not really aplicable to this question.
buuut when i have drawn in public people just kinda walk past and look over my shoulder n such.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 18, 2009)

i drew furry porn in my tenth grade algebra class. no one seemed to care, really, which makes me wonder...

but now i just draw Harley a lot, in different styles. no one ever really says anything. occasionally i get a "is that an animal? that's cool." or things about "animal people".


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 18, 2009)

elementalvasuki said:


> Lol and then what?



Idk. No furries in me school that i know of. It'd be rad for someone else to be in with me.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm, let's see.

"What the fuck's that? Like, a fox or something?"


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 19, 2009)

such-a-n00b said:


> Idk. No furries in me school that i know of. It'd be rad for someone else to be in with me.



I'm sorry to hear, there are like 8 furries I know of in my school, but it's a big school so IDK... I guess i just get lucky finds sometimes.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 19, 2009)

I want people to comment on my shitty art.  :|


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I want people to comment on my shitty art.  :|



Well, think of it this way, no comment is better than random insulting comment.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 19, 2009)

"Wow you're a furry to =3?"
"Pretty good work your doing, how long have you've been drawing?"
"Can you draw me a pic please! PRETTY PLEASE!??!?!?!"
"Lol, dog man."


----------



## Ratte (Mar 19, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Well, think of it this way, no comment is better than random insulting comment.



Eh...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Eh...



Uh, sorry, I may not have understood what you'd meant...


----------



## Awkore (Mar 19, 2009)

Draw in public?

The very idea makes me feel ill, i have serious problems about people seeing me draw any thing, mainly because i hate it when people see any thing i create that i'm not happy with.

I've probably doodled once or twice in a public place, both of which was in a quiet area with lots of cover incase some one came over to look.


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 19, 2009)

I've only ever gotten positive comments on my art. Nobody here really knows what furries are. In fact, some of the people who have seen my furry drawings think it's interesting. 

I even get a lot of requests and people wanting to pay for my art. It's nice and all, but I'd like to get some schoolwork done first. Goddamn peers think I can churn out their drawings with the wave of a wand! >:C


----------



## Immelmann (Mar 19, 2009)

I try not to draw in public, but if my animation teacher insists on spending two hours teaching how to use flash - something I've known for years already - then dammit, I'm drawing my comic.

I'm sure plenty of people noticed, but the only person who seemed to react asked me if I was on DA. Turns out she was a therian! And a decent illustrator too.
Doesn't matter if you like or hate therians, I call that a pretty good ending.


----------



## StrayTree (Mar 19, 2009)

They've seen it, they really don't know much about the style, they like it anyway. The end.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 19, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Hmm, let's see.
> 
> "What the fuck's that? Like, a fox or something?"



Lol. My usual case. I'll be drawing something, and someone will be like,

"What the hell? Is that a dog or some shit?". My school's pretty low on a vocabulary.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 19, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> I'm sorry to hear, there are like 8 furries I know of in my school, but it's a big school so IDK... I guess i just get lucky finds sometimes.



DX

I got suspicions, but no one really.


----------



## xenomorphlv426 (Mar 19, 2009)

Being from Tasmania there are very few people that know what furry is. It's mostly the anime fans that know about it. I dont often draw in public but when people do see me working they usually just watch quietly and say something once I've put done the brush or pen. They usually just comment on how good it looks. One comment I remember getting from someone about my furry work was something along the lines of 'wow I've never seen anything like it before' and then they go on about how original the idea is until I tell them about the fandom. 


The only people I know that are furries or even just draw that sort of stuff are myself a friend of mine (who knows it through me, she mostly draws anime and characters with just the ears and tail as features) another girl at my school (she has drawn furries before but she mostly does fantasy things) and I've met Carnival before as well. Shes pretty cool... I need to draw more furry works because i mostly do dragons. hmm


----------



## Kingman (Mar 19, 2009)

Those that don't know what furries are:
Oh cool your drawing a cat person in armor fricken sweet!

Those that do know:
This again?

Me:
Pay me and I'll draw something else.

Them:
Carry on then wierdo

that's exactly what goes on when I draw in public.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2009)

Kingman said:


> Those that don't know what furries are:
> Oh cool your drawing a cat person in armor fricken sweet!
> 
> Those that do know:
> ...



Haha, pay me. That's a good one.


----------

